# Car Racks



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

I had to let go of the truck, and b/c of my job I had to get a car... 
I need some racks, Anyone have an old set for a good price??


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

I have a 16' canoe and a trailer for trade on this as well.. Anyone interested?


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

rock the foam blocks man!!! Join the crew!


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

I am, just not giving up hope..LOL!!!


----------



## MATOU TOO (Apr 2, 2009)

got some that attach to rain gutters


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

hey hit me with a text man. id give you my roof rack for the trailer


----------

